# Question about Paph. Humoresque



## Barbara (Sep 18, 2007)

I just acquired Paph Humoresque (rothschildianum x hirs. v. esquirolei) but can't find any pictures of the flower or cultural info. on this species. Does anyone have a picture or can they direct me to one? I'm also curious about the growing habit, and how long it takes for it to bloom. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Ron-NY (Sep 18, 2007)

Mine are still small but many roth primaries are slow growers.


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 19, 2007)

Aren't hirs. var. esquirolei bit slow also? and can be a bit harder to bloom?


----------



## Barbara (Sep 19, 2007)

Thank you both. Slow and slower eh? Oh well, it's a good thing that I'm patient. :rollhappy:


----------



## dbp (Oct 15, 2007)

Where did you get your Humoresque? I have actually been looking for one for some time... I saw some pictures online a few years ago, and saw a few go on an ebay auction, but didn't make the plunge for some reason. About this time last year, I was at an orchid show when I saw one in bloom... I was totally blown away by the size of this thing, then when I looked and saw what it was, I kicked myself over and over again for not getting one of those I saw on ebay. I would say it had the widest petal spread of any paph I've seen. I didn't get out a ruler, but I swear it was pushing 9 inches wide, but I may be exaggerating. It had an impressive presence, and I was impressed. I didn't even ask who brought it at the time... I clearly should have. Anyway, here's the picture I snapped of it:


----------



## NYEric (Oct 15, 2007)

Welcome to the forum from NYC!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 15, 2007)

Welcome, dbp
From dpb!


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 15, 2007)

WELCOME dbp! Nice pic, we always love the photos!


----------



## Ron-NY (Oct 15, 2007)

Mine came from another grower that was having problem growing it. His had gotten down to a few small growths before I received it. It is now growing again.
My Paph Humoresque is roth 'Charles E' FCC/AOS X hirsutissimum 'Orchid Loft' With those parents it should be nice.


----------



## Gilda (Oct 15, 2007)

Here is one I had the pleasure to own briefly !
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2338/1583527520_b784497be6.jpg


----------



## Ron-NY (Oct 15, 2007)

what happened to it Gilda


----------



## Barbara (Oct 16, 2007)

Thank you, thank you, thank you for those pictures!!!

I'm stunned that the flower could be that big, but I think it will probably be a long, long while before it blooms since the longest leaves are only 5 inches long. However it is growing a new leaf fairly quickly considering that it is adjusting to a change in growing conditions (greenhouse to a house) and repotting. I got it at Clouds Orchids in Jordon Station(Vineland) here in Ontario for $15 for a small seedling. 

Btw, mine is roth. 'Wonderland' x hir. v. esquirolei 'Jeanie'

And welcome to the board dbp!


----------



## Gilda (Oct 16, 2007)

Ron-NY said:


> what happened to it Gilda



It now resides in Fla with a new owner...too big for my growing space. I have another one that was divided.... the divisions have been slow to recover...keep your fingers X'd that they will be ready next spring.


----------



## Rayb (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi Gilda ,

I bought one from you quite awhile ago it was a small seedling it has been a slow grower and seemed to do nothing but in this last year has grown considerably I believe it is putting up a sheath now so I have my fingers crossed It's still not a big plant but from my experince I'm sure by it's growth habit it's going to flower at this size.The leaves are narrow I don't know the cross but if the flowers are anything like the ones I've seen I'm glad to have gotten it. It has since put up another growth and it also has a very small start going. 

Ray


----------



## benilaca (Dec 17, 2007)

*humo*

Saw 1 in bloom at Los Osos w/ no label last year (4 > 5 un bloom, look similar but not sure if they are the same). Check, they might have some left .


----------



## BarbaraAnne (Aug 13, 2018)

I am back after a very long and painful ordeal and want too report that here in 2018 under very abusive situation ....

*Paphiopedilum Humoresque is a SURVIVOR.*


----------



## BarbaraAnne (Aug 13, 2018)

God orchids take no survivors, or is it just the opposite ???


----------



## NYEric (Aug 14, 2018)

Photos?


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 15, 2018)

Survivor and a bloomer?


----------

